# 12.13.2017



## New River Rat (Dec 13, 2017)

I was ready to leave this morning and decided to give the engine a try before driving an hour and a half to find out the battery was dead. Well, she bumped, but little else. I knew the starter was going to the flywheel, but everything ended there. I remembered immediately that the engine wasn't drained last time I used it and everything was simply froze up. I took a small squirrel cage type space heater and set it next to the lower unit. After removing the prop, I then took my heat gun to the shaft and in no time it fired right up. Threw everything in the truck, and here we go.

Guess what awaited me at the ramp an hour and a half later?


----------



## KMixson (Dec 13, 2017)

Did You catch anything? Sorry, couldn't resist.


----------



## LDUBS (Dec 13, 2017)

Nice to see that they keep the ramp clear. :LOL2:


----------



## New River Rat (Dec 19, 2017)

LDUBS said:


> Nice to see that they keep the ramp clear. :LOL2:




The VDGIF are on their game as it relates to that.


----------



## LDUBS (Dec 20, 2017)

That is some serious muck. Looks like quicksand. LOL


----------



## New River Rat (Dec 23, 2017)

There is an "improved" ramp on the river in Pembroke VA. There was a high water event that washed over it with silt. Took over a year to get it cleared due to every organization saying "Ain't my job". [-X [-X [-X


----------



## richg99 (Dec 23, 2017)

Always bring your ice auger....Ha Ha


----------

